# 85 Z31 Pulley Fan to Electric Fan



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey is there a way to change the pulley fan in my Z31 to a Electric Fan? I hear it might be cutting back on a few Horses it being a pulley. Just curious trying to beef the ride up in horses rather than the rice burner sound/look =P:idhitit:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably the easiest way is to fit a aftermarket electric fan kit. They come with all the fittings and a temperature control unit that allows you to set the temp you want the fan to cut in at, they have a temp sensor that usually fits into the top radiator hose. Davies-Craig is one brand available.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay and from that spawns my next question.....Where do I find out the specs needed to get the right part from Davies-Craig? as in what do I need to do to get all the information needed to buy the right one? Or can you suggest one?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

most aftermarket fans are not strong enough for the Z31. so many people have swapped over using cheap fans and then started over heating. You won't gain any power from an electric fan. It doesn't drag on the engine much when the clutch is working properly. and a new fan clutch is much cheaper than a good electric fan.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

So your saying instead of a electric fan, I should get a new fan clutch? Will a fan clutch put any more power into the car itself or is it going to just be a new fan clutch.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

EpochCoda said:


> So your saying instead of a electric fan, I should get a new fan clutch? Will a fan clutch put any more power into the car itself or is it going to just be a new fan clutch.


Depends on if your old fan clutch was bad or not.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

anyway to be able to tell? I am not much of a car guru, i'm slowely building my knowledge base on cars just through forums and personal research but I just dont really know where to look ya know =D. But right now if a new fan clutch would add a little extra performance into the car then I am down to look into it. I appreciate your help AZ-ZBum.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The thing is if a clutch fan is working properly it will disengage when the temperature is at the correct level and the airflow of the car moving through the air takes care of the cooling to the radiator and if the temp rises the fan engages again to help cooling. When a clutch type fan is not working properly the fan is usually engaged all of the time and acts just as a non clutch type fan would. It doesn't make a lot of difference to the cars power but it makes a lot more fan noise all of the time. The main thing is with all engine driven fans is to keep the shrouding around the fan in place as it helps direct the airflow for the best cooling. It isn't very easy to tell when the clutch type fans are working correctly because when they are cut out the car is usually moving along and you have no way of seeing what is happening. Anybody got a good method or checking the operation of clutch type thermo fans?


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

pulsar you rock dude, shit you and AZ are just filled with the right info and to be honest its not filled with tech talk to where i can't understand or get a basic understanding and it makes for such a great read for me because it is filled with information.


----------

